# Trapped gas in one spot



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get trapped gas in one certain area? Why would this happen? When I have gas, I get a pain in a specific area - hurts to the touch - so can there be trapped gas in this area? Thanks for your input!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

deirpg, anywhere along the length of the colon you an have spasms, somtimes at two places at once.Picture a long ballon. Then if you grasp both ends and tighten them the air gets trapped in the middle.Now the nerves in the colon are hypersensitive to stimuli. So a small or normal amount of gas can cause pain.However the spasms or contractions themselves can cause pain and its hard to differentiate between them sometimes.The that there is reffered pain in the gut and it can radiate to other areas makes it harder to pinpoint the pains exact location sometimes, although most have it on the left side and some have it on the right, but it can also radiated and feel like your whole gut area is in pain.The the pain in IBS comes from the brain not releasing the endorphines or the bodys natural pain killers from a specific area in the brain that it does in normal people.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

deirpg, anywhere along the length of the colon you an have spasms, somtimes at two places at once.Picture a long ballon. Then if you grasp both ends and tighten them the air gets trapped in the middle.Now the nerves in the colon are hypersensitive to stimuli. So a small or normal amount of gas can cause pain.However the spasms or contractions themselves can cause pain and its hard to differentiate between them sometimes.The that there is reffered pain in the gut and it can radiate to other areas makes it harder to pinpoint the pains exact location sometimes, although most have it on the left side and some have it on the right, but it can also radiated and feel like your whole gut area is in pain.The the pain in IBS comes from the brain not releasing the endorphines or the bodys natural pain killers from a specific area in the brain that it does in normal people.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I have suffered with trapped gas in a certain place just like you mention. And as Eric explained, the spasms in the intestinal tract trap the gas. Prescription anti-spasmodics worked wonders on this. I have used both Bentyl and Librax and both relaxed the spasms allowing the gas to pass.Have you tried anti-spas meds yet? If not, I'd ask the dr. for a prescription.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I have suffered with trapped gas in a certain place just like you mention. And as Eric explained, the spasms in the intestinal tract trap the gas. Prescription anti-spasmodics worked wonders on this. I have used both Bentyl and Librax and both relaxed the spasms allowing the gas to pass.Have you tried anti-spas meds yet? If not, I'd ask the dr. for a prescription.Stacey


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I tried Dicetel and it didn't work at all. I think I need new doctors - my GP has the attitude of "if it hurts there, don't touch it" and my GI specialist refuses to put me on medication. So, maybe a doctor search is in store for me.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I tried Dicetel and it didn't work at all. I think I need new doctors - my GP has the attitude of "if it hurts there, don't touch it" and my GI specialist refuses to put me on medication. So, maybe a doctor search is in store for me.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, it sounds like you really need some new physicians. If it's any consolation, I went to 3 GIs before I found one that really cared and helped me and now I am soooooo much better. I have learned that patients really need to advocate for themselves. I think the medical community is really failing its patients, esp. in the GI arena.How ridiculous to say that not to touch it if it hurts. Urgh!!! Just makes me want to scream.......the 2nd GI I went to refused to let my husband in the examination room with me and then proceeded to ask me about my marriage (which is rock-solid), as if to attribute my pains to my marriage. Can you believe that? My problem turned out to be TOTALLY medical, not emotional at all. I had a bacteria H. Pylori and an ulcer caused by this bacteria. The nerve of the 1st 3 doctors I had who merely blew me off like it was all in my mind. Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, it sounds like you really need some new physicians. If it's any consolation, I went to 3 GIs before I found one that really cared and helped me and now I am soooooo much better. I have learned that patients really need to advocate for themselves. I think the medical community is really failing its patients, esp. in the GI arena.How ridiculous to say that not to touch it if it hurts. Urgh!!! Just makes me want to scream.......the 2nd GI I went to refused to let my husband in the examination room with me and then proceeded to ask me about my marriage (which is rock-solid), as if to attribute my pains to my marriage. Can you believe that? My problem turned out to be TOTALLY medical, not emotional at all. I had a bacteria H. Pylori and an ulcer caused by this bacteria. The nerve of the 1st 3 doctors I had who merely blew me off like it was all in my mind. Stacey


----------

